# Pickup Parts in Canada?



## Milothicus (May 22, 2007)

I'd like to try winding some pickups for my jazz bass, but can't find any canadian sources for parts...

i know that stewmac is the standard for kits, but i would prefer to avoid shipping over the border and shipping period, if possible.

as far as i can tell the parts aren't really specialty items... just coated 42 gauge copper wire, some magnets and some sort of non-conductive flatwork.

anyone know of any canadian sources for any of these items?


----------



## IronMan (Jan 16, 2009)

Milothicus said:


> I'd like to try winding some pickups for my jazz bass, but can't find any canadian sources for parts...
> 
> i know that stewmac is the standard for kits, but i would prefer to avoid shipping over the border and shipping period, if possible.
> 
> ...


Hi from Montreal,

I buy my wire from here, its a good price, fast shipping and reliable, nver asked about magnets or other stuff but you could email them let us know.

http://schattendesign.com/coilwire.htm

Cheers
IronMan:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

you might check with JS Moore he is a member on this forum. you can get his contact info from the members list. His website is also listed in the Dealers Emporium section.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Milothicus said:


> I'd like to try winding some pickups for my jazz bass, but can't find any canadian sources for parts...
> 
> i know that stewmac is the standard for kits, but i would prefer to avoid shipping over the border and shipping period, if possible.
> 
> ...


The Shatten pickup winder that StewMac sells comes from Kitchener Ontario. Try ordering one direct...
http://www.schattendesign.com/winder.htm 

Ooops, I just noticed someone already linked it. Oh well I guess it bears repeating.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

http://www.superioressex.com/

They have a facillity in ON and will sell a small spool (2.5Kg was it?) stupid cheap compared to retail to individuals (at least they did).

Cheers!


----------



## Milothicus (May 22, 2007)

thanks for the leads. not sure when i'll get started, but this is looking more and more feasible.

i won't be investing $300 in a winder though. i've got some ideas to build my own. an old pedometer seems like the perfect turn counter.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Milothicus said:


> i won't be investing $300 in a winder though. i've got some ideas to build my own. an old pedometer seems like the perfect turn counter.



Pffft!

A sewing machine motor and few bucks worth of supplies.
http://geek.scorpiorising.ca/GeeK_ZonE/index.php?topic=3476.0

I use an electronic counter, but an old 4-digit from a VHS or Betamax works easier.

Cheers!


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I priced some supplies up here a while ago and the US suppliers beat them by a mile, even factoring in costs across the border. Magnet wire was a ridiculous price. That price from Schatten will get you 1 1/2 pounds of wire from a supplier, but the usual minimum is 5 lbs. I never really did find anyone up here for magnets and wouldn't have a clue about Forbon. I've got a bit from Stew-Mac.

Nobody seems too happy with the pre-cut bass pickup flatwork but you could go that route. Try Allparts or Guitar Jones. I think Mojotone does them as well. Actually I think Mojo has the facility to cut their own.


----------

